# What Should Be On The End Of Every Gun Barrel!



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2008)

At least they'll go happy!


----------



## tellner (Jul 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2008)

That seems familiar - didn't I see something a few years ago about a gun battery in Iraq that had something similar painted on it?  "Something like USMC Photo Booth - Smile and wait for Flash".


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 4, 2008)

while the inscription is funny, the rest of the stuff they did to that poor Glock is just abominable


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 4, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> At least they'll go happy!


 

You understand I must have that barrel now, don't you?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken,

It looks like LoneWolf's logo. Bet they did the work. I dunno of a BG could read that before the flash went off.

But on a serious side guys, if you use this weapon to defend yourself, and the DA gets the weapon and sees what is written on it, that's called 'state of mind'. If the shooting is anything but a picture perfect self-defense, he can then claim you are some 'Rambo' and 'wannbe killer'.

And don't think it hasn't already happened before. I even know of one case where a TKD master who kind of shot his wife, was painted as a 'trained killer' and yes, said the DA said he was a 'Rambo' (he was also a Vietnam Vet), even though she was shot in the leg and it's pretty ovious he did not want to kill her.

Just to let you guys know be careful what you inscribe on your roscoe. And for that matter, what logos you wear on your cloths and on your car bumpers.

Deaf


----------



## tellner (Jul 4, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> while the inscription is funny, the rest of the stuff they did to that poor Glock is just abominable



Tupperware now comes in a variety of attractive colors and patterns!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 5, 2008)

tellner said:


> Tupperware now comes in a variety of attractive colors and patterns!


 
heh...that isn't even the worst one I've seen *cough* glocktalk *cough*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> while the inscription is funny, the rest of the stuff they did to that poor Glock is just abominable



I totally agree... I prefer the traditional gun bluing myself


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 6, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Ken,
> 
> It looks like LoneWolf's logo. Bet they did the work. I dunno of a BG could read that before the flash went off.
> 
> ...


 

Of course.

But I can still have that barrel just to drop in  on range days!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2008)

tellner said:


> tupperware now comes in a variety of attractive colors and patterns!



lmao!


----------

